# Things that irk you the most



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll start off with:
-People who don't reply to PM's abt. their posts(esp. those in the Marketplace)!

-The turds(and turd-ettes) who insist on turning halfway into the adjacent lane across the centerline before turning right!

-Rural, nuisance, random shooting every day of the week!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

People that ask for information here, get it and can't bother to take a moment to say thank you. I recently sent a guy a PM that had asked for some fishing info, he never bothered to reply but I know he read my PM
Left lane drivers, people not using turn signals and pushy drivers, I know your back there, I'm driving the speed limit plus a couple, get off my tail or pass.
Other than those couple little things Life Is Good!! I guess if these are the worst that ever happen I'll be just fine.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

when chicks try to pressure you into a serious relationship... Nothing is worse than a chick being like,"Where is this going" most times my answer is, I'm going to the kitchen to make a ham sandwich....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me see......People on here that post they got a secret spot while posting on a thread that's about somebodys' day on the water & their catch.People who like to tell others how to drive from either the passenger or back seat.People going down the street playing rap music with their trunks rattling as loud(or louder) than the actual music.People who harp on me that I need to find God(didn't know God was missing though).Also people that get in the express(10/20 items or less)lane at the store with obviously way too much crap in the cart.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

bopperattacker said:


> when chicks try to pressure you into a serious relationship... Nothing is worse than a chick being like,"Where is this going" most times my answer is, I'm going to the kitchen to make a ham sandwich....


That post made Pepsi come outta my nose when I read it from laughing so hard.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

How about all the folks who buy/sell with you, and after you give Trader ratings back, they still dont, even after a PM asking them to do it with directions......Heck if it was bad, I got no problem with that but damn folks, have some respect, My trader rating should be up another dozen or so, so its just not 1-2 folks, its seems like almost everyone on here. 

Salmonid


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

as a truck driver i would have to say people who pull out in front of you only to drive 20 feet and turn in front of you


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> How about all the folks who buy/sell with you, and after you give Trader ratings back, they still dont, even after a PM asking them to do it with directions......Heck if it was bad, I got no problem with that but damn folks, have some respect, My trader rating should be up another dozen or so, so its just not 1-2 folks, its seems like almost everyone on here.
> 
> Salmonid


Yep that is one of mine also. 

Another is when you are driving on an interstate on cruise control someone passes you and gets in front of you then slows down so you have to hit your brakes and cancel the cruise. :angry:


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

People who do not wash there hands after using a public bathroom! People who text on their cell phones while a movie is playing in a movie theater!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thread hi-jackers, you know the type. You post about your day on lake x, and they say they have the perfect boat for sale for that lake. Their total post count is 2.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> How about all the folks who buy/sell with you, and after you give Trader ratings back, they still dont, even after a PM asking them to do it with directions......Heck if it was bad, I got no problem with that but damn folks, have some respect, My trader rating should be up another dozen or so, so its just not 1-2 folks, its seems like almost everyone on here.
> 
> Salmonid


Heck, i dont even know how to do the trader rate thing

People who try to blast past you when two lanes switch to one and then they want to drive 5-10mph under the speed limit!!!!!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

People that post so called "fishing reports" that don't include anything other then "we slammed them today" etc. I don't need gps numbers but a general program and perhaps how many feet of water or "off huron" etc. would be nice. I mean after all, isn't the purpose of that forum to help others catch fish?

Oh, and people that don't use courtesy docks at the ramps, especially on weekends!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Mostly drivers; those on cell phones, no turn signal, pull out in front of you only to turn 1 block later, weaving, doing 35-45 in residential neighborhoods, tailgaters....now I've got myself all PO'd.

And also, people in grocery stores who decide while in line they don't want a frozen or refrigerated item and just leave it sitting there.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

People who don't answer the question that was asked. People who say they'll be somewhere or do something and then don't call or show. People who talk down to others or point out how much better they are. People who don't respect others for the honest, hard work they do even if it is not a glamorous profession. And the general lack of sefless compassion for the people around them.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

People who will go only 30-40 mph going up/down and on ramp to merge onto the highway. I have actually seen one driver come to a dead stop at the end of the ramp because they couldn't find a hole to merge. Try doing the speed limit!! I think slow drivers cause more accidents then speeders.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cottage Cheese... Thread Jackers... and the fact bopper has yet to make me a ham sandwich.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I got a few more....

People who invite themselves over to drink a few beers, and don't bring any beers.

People who tell me I look like Nick Jonas

As far as the OGF...
People who only reply to threads, yet never start a thread of their own.. 

People who post the EXACT location they caught fish.. That's just asking for every clown to show up there....


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Cottage Cheese... Thread Jackers... and the fact bopper has yet to make me a ham sandwich.


you talking actual cottage cheese or like cottage cheese on a ladies thigh???

and you can have a ham sandwich anytime buddy. Sometimes I make a triple pig Ham.. Bacon, Smoked Ham, Honey Cured Ham...


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Survey phone calls (esp. political ones).
When someone eats all but 1 bite of something (chips,dry cereal, etc.) and then puts it away. Then you pull it out to find there isn't hardly enough for a single serving.
Muffin tops. Ewww. I don't need to look at that. Neither should anyone else. Please cover it up!

There's more, but most of it has already been posted.

I guess I'm just getting old and crotchety. 

Dan


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

1 people that put up there fish count 
2 people that need a fish count 
3 people that put up a fish count and tell about how big they were but never put up pic 
4 people that never say thank you


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

People who think the boat ramp is the proper place to prepare to launch / tie down after putting the boat on the trailer.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

People that pass you and then slow up. And I never get a triple ham sandwich. LOL. Thanks for everybody's help on here, sorry about being a pain at the ramp. Bobby


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Noisy neighbors (the people that just moved into the apartment next door blast their stereo/TV all day)

Lazy and/or selfish coworkers

People talking loudly on cell phones in public


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

boatnut said:


> People that post so called "fishing reports" that don't include anything other then "we slammed them today" etc. I don't need gps numbers but a general program and perhaps how many feet of water or "off huron" etc. would be nice. I mean after all, isn't the purpose of that forum to help others catch fish?
> 
> Oh, and people that don't use courtesy docks at the ramps, especially on weekends!


oh and that too i friggen hate that.. or pull there boat up and wait to get pick up while other are waiting and tell you to move they were there first .....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Rap music. Especially done by a kid who hasn't reached puberty yet and/or the folks who use the autotune effect.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

1. anyone who refers to the deck on their boat as a FLOOR! yeeesh.

2. anyone who is clueless about navigation rules or water safety (and is afraid to ask or take time for water safety classes)

3. hyjackers -- guys who always have a smack answer to a thread and no point


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

People that fly past my 14ft boat on the water and have the nerve to wave to me as they pass, just before their wake rocks the s*** out of my boat. Also the whole posting your fish count thing kind of annoys me too, I used to keep a little notebook in my tackle box that I kept track of all the fish I kept....when I was 12. Oh and westtoledofisherman (I think that was his name) and others like him that find their way onto forums everywhere.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Of all the things in life that bother me (and they're getting fewer and fewer as I mature and realize nothings going to change people's ways)

THIS IS THE WORST:

While in line at the grocery store people will always form a straight line and block the aisle so you have to say "excuse me" while under your breath you've added a few more words.

All you have to do curve a little to the left or right. 

Petty? Yep. Drives me crazy? Yep.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

People that when you tell them that you want to be alone, actually think that you are "asking them to stay".


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Real cottage cheese... It's not cheese. It is disgusting to watch someone eat let alone eat it yourself. It is a pointless and comepletely useless food.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Real cottage cheese... It's not cheese. It is disgusting to watch someone eat let alone eat it yourself. It is a pointless and comepletely useless food.


I couldn't agree more dude. In fact, cheese is a bane of my existence. I hate cheese with a passion.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

people who sign up to the forums and their first thread is "where is the best place to catch the most fish?". yea we are gonna just give up our honey holes to you pal. would you like to have my girlfriend too?


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

If I have to repeat what kind of cheese I want on my subway sandwhich in the matter of 90 seconds.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

People who think that every water snake they see is either a water moccasin or a cotton mouth. Sports fans I seriously doubt that these even exist in the state of Ohio.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm just gonna sum it up with............... PEOPLE! LOL


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

1. Getting older

(I'm having bad back problems, think I've fished 2x in the last 5 months)


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

heres a couple

1) people that steal
2) people who dont know what its like to work for something and have no respect for others
3) liars
4) popped collars
5) guys who wear pink
6) most reality TV - top shot and deadliest catch are cool


----------



## Z1955 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fishing line laying on the ground... whole spools worth 




AbuGarciaFan said:


> ...would you like to have my girlfriend too?


I dunno... can you post a picture?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

- People who use the self checkout lanes at the grocery store but then get angry when they can't figure out how to ring up their watermelon and they have to wait for a store employee to help them. If you need their help, go to those lanes in the first place!
- Left lane drivers. It's a passing lane. If you're going 100, you still shouldn't be in that lane if the middle is available.
- Litter of any kind, Vandalism, Apathy
- The entire Kardashian family.
- Papparazzi/TMZ
- People who chew with their mouth open
- People who feel free to ask the world of you but manage to have a scheduling conflict the one time you need a helping hand.

and finally.....
People who talk about work when they're not at work.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

people who hit their brakes before putting on their turn signal!! drives me nutts! turn on signal first...then hit brakes!!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

No guns allowed on premises.

But I'll have to admit, since they put up those signs at our local bank a few years ago there has not been a single armed robbery during that entire time. So if your local bank does not have a prominently located sign at every entrance, be sure to insist on it. Nothing frightens an armed robber more than that.
...


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

People that droop there pants around there knees!!! Also drivers that stop in the middle of the road to pick up or drop someone off


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> -
> 
> - People who feel free to ask the world of you but manage to have a scheduling conflict the one time you need a helping hand.


Kardashian family that is one of the funniest things ever. 

Your post about people wnating help couldn't be more right on. This burns me up ever time it happens!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> Noisy neighbors (the people that just moved into the apartment next door blast their stereo/TV all day)





> Rap music. Especially done by a kid who hasn't reached puberty yet and/or the folks who use the autotune effect.


Ahh. All you have to do is attach a speaker in an appropriate place and play a Barry Manilow recording endlessly.
...


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

People that don't return their carts to the corrals and leave them in the middle of the parking lots to get knocked into vehicles.

People that open their doors into the side of your vehicle and never have the courtesy to at least tell you that they left a mark on the side of your vehicle.

People that drive below the speed limit on the interstate.

People that are lazy in general. They don't take care of their belongings/property. It drives me crazy.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hoss5355 said:


> People that don't return their carts to the corrals and leave them in the middle of the parking lots to get knocked into vehicles.


That's a good one. I agree 100%. I usually end up taking 2 or 3 to the corral with me. I feel like Kroger should cut me a check once a month.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I too get anoyed by lack of detail or overly cryptic fishing report posts. Other than that It irritates me that I spent 10 minuites of my lunch reading this thread and yet another minuite replying.

Oh, my 2-cents........alot of you need to take a chill pill cuase the things that irk you mean nothing and are frequently not intentional by the offending party......


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

People who get mad over silly or trivial things..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

2 things traffic related for me:

1) For Lord sakes.............on the entrance ramp to an interestate do not creep up at 30mph and then hit the brakes because there is traffic coming. There is ALWAYS traffic coming and if you get up to 60 mph or more in the first place it is EASY to merge!!!!!!!!!!!!

2) Truckers that will nearly run me off the road to pass the truck in front of them. I am talking about those times when they have been following same truck for 3 or 4 miles and there is no other traffic........then as I approach and there is not a car for a mile behind me.............now, you gotta get over and go 1 mph faster than the other truck to make a pass. That's absurd!!!!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> 2 things traffic related for me:
> 
> 
> 2) Truckers that will nearly run me off the road to pass the truck in front of them. I am talking about those times when they have been following same truck for 3 or 4 miles and there is no other traffic........then as I approach and there is not a car for a mile behind me.............now, you gotta get over and go 1 mph faster than the other truck to make a pass. That's absurd!!!!


Yeah man, just wtf is that?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

People casting in my direction from too close. It's bad enough you've ruined my alone time fishing, now you're going to cast the bank in my direction? 

Really? It pisses me off just _typing_ it.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

I can agree with a bunch of these, but this is one that I have to get off of my chest.

This is for any dumba$$ person that thinks its cool to throw something off of a over pass with the intension of trying to hit you.

Yes, this happened. Friday on the way into work, 90E, went under the W117th st over pass and some dumbass threw something (don't know, didn't see it) off the bridge and hit my front windshield on the passenger side, caving it in about 3". Don't want to think about what would have happened if it would have hit on the drivers side or if it would have hit the guy on the motorcycle in front of me. NOT COOL. Very irked.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

One that really gets me are these cheesedicks dressed up in their Tour de France costumes rolling three wide down our roadways on their bicycles like they own the road. I'm all for exercise and I like bikes, but what is up with the fantasy outfits and attitudes and why do you have to ride on 55 mph roads? These guys need to stick to roads that they can travel the same speed as cars or ride in a park.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Anything "Ghost Hunter" related.Being "paylaked'' or worse yet having my spot totally overtaken cause I was the only one catching anything.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> One that really gets me are these cheesedicks dressed up in their Tour de France costumes rolling three wide down our roadways on their bicycles like they own the road. I'm all for exercise and I like bikes, but what is up with the fantasy outfits and attitudes and why do you have to ride on 55 mph roads? These guys need to stick to roads that they can travel the same speed as cars or ride in a park.


Yeah I've been seeing alot of that lately here.I almost got clipped by a few of 'em on 36 coming back from Kiser.I think they think they are cool or something.To me they look like a bunch of dorks but that's my opinion.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the people that live 3 lots down from me always putting something out on the curb for sale a few weeks ago they had 3 worn out used tires chained to the telephone pole, this week is a POS torn up chevy pick up with no motor. one week it was a single pane of glass leaning on the telephone pole (some kids came by and broke that glass with something, i was on the deck in back, heard the glass break and saw them laughing as they ran away). one week they had a partial bundle of roof shingles??WTH?? for the record, they've sold nothing, it keeps piling up behind their garage.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ezbite said:


> the people that live 3 lots down from me always putting something out on the curb for sale a few weeks ago they had 3 worn out used tires chained to the telephone pole, this week is a POS torn up chevy pick up with no motor. one week it was a single pane of glass leaning on the telephone pole (some kids came by and broke that glass with something, i was on the deck in back, heard the glass break and saw them laughing as they ran away). one week they had a partial bundle of roof shingles??WTH?? for the record, they've sold nothing, it keeps piling up behind their garage.


You can take the boy out of the hills but you can't take the hills out of the boy.........LOL (I'd "move away from there", Jed!)


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

right on papawsmith...After this weekend I would like to include perch anglers with too small of an anchor to hold that keep drifting down on you messing up the fishing..Guys that anchor within 20 feet of you because they say you catching, people that go fishing once a week at most and claim to be experts and want to tell you about something they just invented that your dad showed you 25 years ago


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How about being judged by people that have NO IDEA who you really are? That kinda irks me too


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I will also add, it irks me when I overestimate how much shore lunch I will need for my perch fry, and then have to throw it out because the egg dipped filets contaminated it.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

High humidity and misused grey matter, including mine.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1. Guys who knowingly trespass on private property to fish.
2. Guys who can't count when it comes to a limit on fish.
3. Guys who troll with more than their legal limit of rods. 
4. Guys who keep undersized fish.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

It also irks me when people throw garbage in the lake. Yesterday I saw several bags of doritos, funyons, nightcrawler tubs, etc go floating by. I grabbed what I could reach and threw it out at the dock.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

id have to agree with what a lot of people have already said, 

when people dont use their left turn signals at a light, especially when I could have planned ahead and gotten into the right lane so i wouldnt have to sit and wait. i really hate that! signalling left once the light turns green doesnt help me any, i hate when people do that.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

and another thing!  it irks me good when i hold a door open for someone and they dont acknowledge it. thats pretty rare though. but thats a good irker there.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't worry fellas the irritation will dissipate as soon as global utopia is established. Boy, is that gonna be nice or what!? lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It irks me when: I see people out dressed like they just got out of bed and are just going about there day..CLEAN IT UP!, when I am at a stop light and the guy in front of me knows I want to take my right on red and he won't scoot up...OOOOHHHH that pisses me off. If I can every time I try to squeeze through so close I have to bend my mirror in LOL. The # 1 thing that irks me though is people who keep illegal fish by any means, also the arrogant river snobs who think they are GOD cause they have $3,000 worth of gear and you don't. get real guys I will outfish most of you ANY day! last thing is the guys down at the Erie piers who throw the sheephead onto the cement to die. they are a living breathing thing. kinda hope someone slams you on the cement and leaves you there to suffer to be quite honest.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> How about being judged by people that have NO IDEA who you really are? That kinda irks me too


yea that really Irks me too

AND i gotta say you guys are WAAAAAY off with this hate for cottage cheese. nectar of the gods man!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

1. Not tipping service employees. If you dont have the money to eat out and tip, learn how to cook at home.
2. Fishingwithjoe's posts. I have a love/hate relationship with this subject.
3. People who litter. The nearest trash can is probably 15 feet away.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> yea that really Irks me too
> 
> AND i gotta say you guys are WAAAAAY off with this hate for cottage cheese. nectar of the gods man!!


This we do have in common, I just texted a certain someone about 4 hours ago telling him I was about to devour a pound of cottage cheese.... Sprinkle some pepper on it and voila!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> 1) people that steal
> 2) people who dont know what its like to work for something and have no respect for others
> 3) liars
> 4) popped collars
> ...


I was going to say lawyers and politicians but looks like 1 thru 5 to me.

I like to think I'm patriotic since I served in a war and paid taxes all my life.
But the government is into my pocket and everything else way too much to suit me.

There is no such thing as to trivial to be sued for. Maybe lawyers 
and politicians should have a prerequisite of 5 years working as 
an honest American before being allowed their positions.

We all wished we could vote on our pay and retirement packages and 
get what we want. But meanwhile in reality it isn't practical. If that 
were the case we would be eligible for retirement benefits after 4 
years and have outrageous salaries doing jobs that have no 
production. (like senators and congressmen)

Bit of a rant but I feel like a patsy being bled for years. 
C'mon man, God only asks for 10% and he gives us rain and 
air and sunshine.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

symba said:


> 2. Fishingwithjoe's posts. I have a love/hate relationship with this subject.


What do you mean?

Here is one:
Bosses or superiors who treat their employees like Sh##!!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

cmiller said:


> Bosses or superiors who treat their employees like Sh##!!!!


Now that one really gets my blood boiling!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

This doesnt irk me, but scares the heck out of me........ Why in the heck is there brail on the buttons on a "DRIVE THRU ATM"

Guys with his son who ask you what your catching steelhead on, you give him some brown trout eggs and and he dont even give his son one and he catches 3 steelhead with the three sacks u gave him while his 10 year old sits and watches!!!!!!! 

People that feel the need to text you all day when they know your fishing.

When your wife texts you all day when she knows your fishing.

People who try to throw there garbage bag like a shotput from 50 feet away into the dumpster, miss and leave it there......

People who feel the need to wipe there*$&# all over the walls and seats in public bathrooms!!!!!!!!!

when your sitting at a light that controlls the corner of 5-6 streets, your in the turning lane and the chick in front wont go because she is texting, goes and all 5 cars get through the light but you and you couldnt speed up and shoot the red because theres a cop on the corning also making a right so now you have to wait another 10 minutes for the light to make the rotation because some one had to text OMG or LMAO!!!!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> Now that one really gets my blood boiling!!!


as an employee or a boss? Want to elaborate a little?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK Bob tell us what really irk's you now!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

DaleM said:


> OK Bob tell us what really irk's you now!


I forgot one!!!!!!!!

When your sitting in a restaurant trying to enjoy your lunch or dinner, and for some reason, the person sitting in the booth behind you feels the need to bang up aginst the back of the booth every three minutes while your trying to eat......

Yeaaaaa, The cops where almost called today while eating lunch!!!!! LOL


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

this is funny ... why is it that guys in a boat will beat the bank.... but the guy on the bank throw out as far as they can just find that funny


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> this is funny ... why is it that guys in a boat will beat the bank.... but the guy on the bank throw out as far as they can just find that funny


LMAO thats good!!!!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

when people order bigmacs with diet cokes and when you go outta your way for some one and don't even get a thanks!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

When I opened my last cellphone bill and it read "amount due: $350.48". Two phones, 700min. shared. Kids.........:S lol. Mr. Charity with my money.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> When I opened my last cellphone bill and it read "amount due: $350.48". Two phones, 700min. shared. Kids.........:S lol. Mr. Charity with my money.


That would only happen one time in their life time!! There wouldn't be enough pieces of their phone left to identify.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

cmiller said:


> as an employee or a boss? Want to elaborate a little?


When a boss treats his workers like dirt. Seen it a thousand times. They get a promotion and overnite they forget where they came from. If I don't deserve it, don't even try to dish it out because I'm not gonna sit there and take it. I've worked with guys that took that crap on a daily basis for years.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> When a boss treats his workers like dirt. Seen it a thousand times. They get a promotion and overnite they forget where they came from. If I don't deserve it, don't even try to dish it out because I'm not gonna sit there and take it. I've worked with guys that took that crap on a daily basis for years.


I own my company on days off.( Avitar/Sig pic is on my truck doors) I'm a loner. I work for a garden center/ Landscape company full time. Boss man treats all workers like sh**. I really don't know how much longer I'll stand for it. He's out for himself and no one else. And it's not called for, nor is it needed. I ask around when I need a worker or 2, and I treat them like gold. I strongly believe in treat others as you want to be treated. He's about to be treated how he treats us.

Sorry for the Hyjack guys! 

Here's one more:
Some one takes credit for your work / ideas!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Besides all the driving issues...and I won't even go into that. People who use the word "Amazing" multiple times in a sentence or paragraph really irks the heck outta me...!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

When you really know you shouldn't tie the Yozuri jerk bait onto the ultralight, but you do anyways...and the first cast when it hits the water, a hybrid which you knew would be there smashes it, rips line from the tiny reel & then spits it out in your face, laughing because he knew that little rod didn't have enough backbone to even set the hook. 


DAMN IT!


(just got back from river, had fly rod for me & ultralight for my son.... I knew better!)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

People who don't own guns.



(muauahahaha... j/k.  )


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> People who don't own guns.
> 
> 
> 
> (muauahahaha... j/k.  )


I'm amazed, that this is simply amazingly amazing...!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Red light cameras,companies putting out "new & improved" products which obviously are not,cottage cheese,liver & onions,people who talk during movies at the cinemas,my wifes driving,my wifes snoring,my dog constantly feeling the need to lick his family jewels.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

-govt fees/rising taxes/levies

-idiots who feel the need to take off their boat covers/straps IN THE RAMP...not near the ramp...ON THE INCLINE

-those who feel the need to tell me how many fish they caught, deer they killed, fish ohios.....pretty much peppering in lies with the facts......IS THAT ALL YOU HAVE IN LIFE???

-bible thumpers that feel the need to invite me to church every time they see me, and pretty much are holier than all the rest of us.....just ask them..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ezbite said:


> yea that really Irks me too
> 
> AND i gotta say you guys are WAAAAAY off with this hate for cottage cheese. nectar of the gods man!!


That's funny. It should be your new profile picture! 

I also agree with Rob. The govt taketh and taketh some more. We are now to the point where some people count on/demand their govt hand out, rather than feel ashamed by it.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> How about being judged by people that have NO IDEA who you really are? That kinda irks me too





ezbite said:


> yea that really Irks me too





ParmaBass said:


> This we do have in common...


Why I declare, PB, you might be turning into a "minion." 

Things I hate:
1) Being judged by people that have NO IDEA who you really are.

2) Being called someone's "minion." Ooohh, that reeeeaaaallly cheeses me.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

People who say muskie are eating all their fish as they have a freezer full of crappie and still taking home fish or picking bass off spawning beds to weigh in at the end of the day. 

When standing in line for food and the person in front of you gets up to order and doesn't know what they want. We have been in line for 5 minutes, the choices are on a big sign in front of us, what the f*&^ is your problem. lol

How people treat public restrooms. What happens to people when they walk through that door. They turn into complete savages with the manners of a monkey.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I just cannot stand intolerant people. Seriously, if I see an intolerant person I leave the room because I cannot be around them.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Self-righteous people
2. People who don't get irony


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

People who park in handicapped spaces then run into work because they are late.

People who are too lazy to open the door and insist on using the handicap door assist. 

People who have no clue how pay with credit/debit at the grocery store.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

People who call me CHIEF!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> 1. Self-righteous people
> 2. People who don't get irony


I really hope this was in response to my post


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bopperattacker said:


> when chicks try to pressure you into a serious relationship... Nothing is worse than a chick being like,"Where is this going" most times my answer is, I'm going to the kitchen to make a ham sandwich....


dude thats your problem you should be sending her to the kitchen to make you a sandwich, in fact why did you let her out of the kitchen in the first palce? LOL j/k


People who feel the need to talk or text at the restaurant while you are trying to have a nice dinner.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> I really hope this was in response to my post


hehehe


.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> People who feel the need to talk or text at the restaurant while you are trying to have a nice dinner.


???? Can't talk at a resturant? Isn't goint out to eat a social activity? Is it a resturant or library? & Unless it's somone in your party, how could it possible offend you by texting????????? Me confused here

I Like the intolerant people thing; way to many people seem to follow extremes, "my way is the only right way", and black or white type of thinking. The majority (and the truth) is usualy somwhere in the grey middle area.

I also get irked by people who go out for a day of fishing and either get into a fight/argument at the ramp or end up cussing/yelling at other boats....people make mistakes and do ignorant things, it's your choice how you handle the situation, is it worth ruining your day over?


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

forgot one.... when a couple goes into a restaurant and sits at a booth... but on the same side of the booth with the entire other side open. I HATE THAT!.....for some reason. maybe its just me?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

no talking is fine..... that would be what my wife and I would be trying to do except every fifteen seconds we hire a chime from the phone behind us. Two women out to eat and I think they said a total of ten words to each other the whole time it was either text chimes or on there phone talking to someone else. And talkign on the phone is fine but most people either a) don't know how to controll there voice and keep it at a managable level or talk about things that are disgusting and or inappropriate. Just kind of bugs me that I want to have a nice peacefull dinner with my wife and I have to listen to Joe shmoe talk about his infected wart or some bs like that. I'm trying to relax. I have never said anythign because they are paying customers just the same as I am but they should have common courtesy for others, if I get a call from someone that I have to take (im on call for work) I will excuse my self and step outside take care of business and then return and finish my meal. I'm not talkign about taking a 5 second call or getting one or two texts either, I'm talking about the ones who do it for there whole meal, the whole time they are there


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

People that won't blow their nose, just keep sucking it back up every five seconds.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Chrominator said:


> People that won't blow their nose, just keep sucking it back up every five seconds.


That drives me crazy!!! It's like stop sniffling already and just blow it!!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm fed up wth all your E-MAILS!

Just wanted to say thanks for all the warnings. 
(My sincere thanks to all the fear mongers for showing me the way.) 

As we progress into the year 2010, I want to thank all of you for your educational e-mails over the past year. I am totally screwed up now and have little chance of recovery. 

I no longer open a bathroom door without using a paper towel, or have the waitress put lemon slices in my ice water without worrying about the bacteria on the lemon peel. 

I cant use the remote in a hotel room because I dont know what the last person was doing while flipping through the adult movie channels. 

I cant sit down on the hotel bedspread because I can only imagine what has happened on it since it was last washed. 

I have trouble shaking hands with someone who has been driving because the number one pastime while driving alone is picking ones nose. 

Eating a little snack sends me on a guilt trip because I can only imagine how many gallons of trans fats I have consumed over the years. 

I cant touch any womans purse for fear she has placed it on the floor of a public bathroom. 

I MUST SEND MY SPECIAL THANKS to whoever sent me the one about rat poop in the glue on envelopes because I now have to use a wet sponge with every envelope that needs sealing. 

ALSO, now I have to scrub the top of every can I open for the same reason. 

I no longer have any savings because I gave it to a sick girl (Penny Brown) who is about to die for the 1,387,258th time. 

I no longer have any money, but that will change once I receive the $15,000 that Bill Gates/Microsoft and AOL are sending me for participating in their special e-mail program. 

I no longer worry about my soul because I have 363,214 angels looking out for me, and St. Theresas Novena has granted my every wish. 

I cant have a drink in a bar because Ill wake up in a bathtub full of ice with my kidneys gone. 

I cant eat at KFC because their chickens are actually horrible mutant freaks with no eyes, feet or feathers. 

I cant use cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell like a water buffalo on a hot day. 

THANKS TO YOU I have learned that my prayers only get answered if I forward an e-mail to seven of my friends and make a wish within five minutes. 

BECAUSE OF YOUR CONCERN, I no longer drink Coca Cola because it can remove toilet stains. 

I no longer buy gas without taking someone along to watch the car so a serial killer doesnt crawl in my back seat when Im filling up. 

I no longer drink Pepsi or Fanta since the people who make these products are atheists who refuse to put Under God on their cans. 

I no longer use Cling Wrap in the microwave because it causes seven different types of cancer. 

AND THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW I cant boil a cup of water in the microwave anymore because it will blow up in my face. Disfiguring me for life. 

I no longer go to the movies because I could be pricked with a needle infected with AIDS when I sit down. 

I no longer go to shopping malls because someone will drug me with a perfume sample and rob me. 

I no longer receive packages from UPS or Fed Ex since they are actually Al Qaeda agents in disguise. 

And I no longer answer the phone because someone will ask me to dial a number for which I will get a $2,538.00 phone bill with calls to Jamaica, Uganda, Singapore, and Uzbekistan . 

I no longer buy cookies from Neiman-Marcus since I now have their recipe. 

THANKS TO YOU I cant use anyones toilet but mine because a big black snake could be lurking under the seat and cause me instant death when it bites my butt. 

I no longer drive my car because buying gas from some companies supports Al Qaeda, and buying gas from all the others supports South American dictators. 

I cant do any gardening because Im afraid Ill get bitten by the Violin Spider and my hand will fall off. 

If you dont send this e-mail to at least 144,000 people in the next 70 minutes, a large dove with diarrhea will land on your head at 5:00 p.m. tomorrow afternoon, and the fleas from 120 camels will infest your back, causing you to grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur because it actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbors ex-mother-in-laws second husbands cousins best friends beautician . . . 

Oh, by the way..... 

A German scientist from Argentina, after a lengthy study, has discovered that people with insufficient brain activity read their e-mail with their hand on the mouse. Dont bother taking it off now, its too late 

P. S. I now keep my toothbrush in the living room, because I was told by e-mail that water splashes over 6 ft. out of the toilet.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

People who park next to me in a parking lot when I have intentionally parked 50 ft. from everyone else so my truck doesn't get banged. If I drive my beater and park in the same spot nobody parks near me.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

nice copy and paste nikster..


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

rcjohnson said:


> People who park next to me in a parking lot when I have intentionally parked 50 ft. from everyone else so my truck doesn't get banged. If I drive my beater and park in the same spot nobody parks near me.


I sometimes do that because I am doing the same thing and I figure the person 50 feet from everyone won't bang my truck ..


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Alarm clocks....Wifes that know where the snooze button is.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> dude thats your problem you should be sending her to the kitchen to make you a sandwich, in fact why did you let her out of the kitchen in the first palce? LOL j/k
> .


Only time I let them out of the kitchen is to make their way to the bedroom.... after that, it's either back to the shed out back, or the secret room in the basement....  :T


I got another one... People who DON'T SMOKE, but will BUM cigs off of you... 1 or 2 is Cool, but I went fishing with a dude once who seriously bummed about 10 off of me... But HE DIDN'T SMOKE... bogus


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a couple...

1. People that swerve right to make a left hand turn.

2. Being taken for granted.

3. Being seated right beside a huge noisy party including crying kids in the restaurant when your party and theirs are the only two there. Seriously? The hostess can't seat us a couple of booths away because the server might have to walk a couple of extra steps?

4. People that sing at the poker table. Trust me...you're not all that.

5. People that fail to see the three sides to every story. His, her's and the truth. lol


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Lightman said:


> nice copy and paste nikster..



Ya did'nt think I would type that out did you?

Nik


----------



## cptn_janks (May 30, 2010)

bopperattacker said:


> when chicks try to pressure you into a serious relationship... Nothing is worse than a chick being like,"Where is this going" most times my answer is, I'm going to the kitchen to make a ham sandwich....



ooh im sorry. the correct answer is 

"SHE is going to the kitchen to make a sandwich."


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lightman said:


> I sometimes do that because I am doing the same thing and I figure the person 50 feet from everyone won't bang my truck ..


I do the exact same thing for the exact same reason.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

"People that swerve right to make a left hand turn"

Yes! when will woman realize that they are driving an suv not an 18-wheeler!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> I sometimes do that because I am doing the same thing and I figure the person 50 feet from everyone won't bang my truck ..
> 
> I do the exact same thing for the exact same reason.


lol...some people DO understand me 

ive come to find that some people either just dont care or just dont think about things the same way that i do. people just dont give a crap about other peoples stuff.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok seriously anyone with a bucket of cottage cheese needs help. That image will haunt me for a long long time lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It irks me when people say I Hate it when people do a certain thing and they themselves DO THAT!!!! and ya sitting next to your girlfriend or wife instead of across..wow does that look akward


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

A pet peeve of mine. Supposedly smart people forwarding e-mails that are 100% false! Thank God for snopes.com


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Being beaten over the head with media when I'm away from home....

-- Advertisements on menus

-- TV screens at gas stations (and at the grocery stores....)

-- Televisions in restaurants (not bars)

Sometimes I just don't want to see another backlit screen, commercial or ad of any kind!!! Really, do I need a TV at the gas pump????? 

I just can't get away from it sometimes -- and I love my computer (I have 5 here at the house) and my TV.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

two lanes two turn left and everybody is in the left, left lane so much it blocks traffic to get to the right left turn lane.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Airport cops or renta cops who insist on making you move and circle around the airport because there is no stopping/parking when the whole friggin place is empty! Way to abuse your puny authority d-bag!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

seethe303 said:


> I really hope this was in response to my post


You, I, and Mushi got it.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

When having coffee break or lunch with coworkers and one decides to let it rip to the degree that he almost seems to be hovering over his chair, and then says nothing with a stupid grin on his face, sounding like a tard. Meanwhile it smells bad enough to gag a maggot!!! 

 I'm glad he retired.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

When i am bow hunting on public land and some idoits dont see me pretty mutch sit under me and just shoot there guns off for no freaking reason


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> You, I, and Mushi got it.


You weren't alone.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Also during gun season and you see some idot fire off 3 rounds at a deer that is 250 yards away from him . And i tihkn this is the best one ..........when i am at the trout release at artim and some putz's dog runs rite over my line and the guys says sorry my dogs just exited ....Dude have you ever heard of the leash law !!!!!


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

MAMA'S BUOY said:


> forgot one.... when a couple goes into a restaurant and sits at a booth... but on the same side of the booth with the entire other side open. I HATE THAT!.....for some reason. maybe its just me?


Deal with it!!!  My wife and I do that all the time lol

As for me...

1. People merging on to Route 8 from the University of Akron. Yes... I know I just graduated from there, but I think the people there are morons. Stop trying to merge at 5 mph!!!!!!!!!!!

2. The University of Akron

3. Casting into a perfect spot and my lure gets stuck in the weeds just on the other side of said hole.

4. People who tail gate me on a 3 lane road.

5. People who complain about not having money, but have spinners on their car.

6. People who have spinners on their car.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

small irk but an irk to me nonetheless: ive been on "auto-bill-pay" for years now for all my utility bills, maybe 6 or 7.... and some utilities still include return envelopes with the monthly statement. of course Cleveland water dept. is one of them. what a waste!

also, when someone thinks no one else "gets it" 

jk


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

The minivan that almost ran me off the road on 490 today changing lanes without looking first.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

When someone calls your house & when you don't answer the phone decide to drop by unannounced.My wifes' family does that all the time cause they know she doesn't answer her cell alotta the times.I freakin hate the "Pop-In".


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

News shows, networks (reality shows) that heavily publicize folks who get medical help to have a bunch of kids at once - to add to their over dozen at home. Especially when those families are living mostly on government and/or donated funds. Anyone heard from the Octomom lately? I figured she would be in a porn by now...


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

The cottage cheese thing is sick, man. You couldn't pay me to eat that crap. The number one thing that irks me to no end is that I have a 22 year old son living at home, with no job, not going to school and claims to have depression. He has been seeing a doctor about it and does not take his medicine. There really seems to be something wrong because he will stay at home and not go anywhere, for days on end. When I was 22, I was never home.He seems fine when he can scrape up enough money to buy beer or pot. He is so lazy and doesn't do one thing around the house to help out, but naturally my wife feels sorry for him. She has had some anxiety problems and depression issues in the past but I feel that he is just using that,to not get a job. I am at my wits end with all of it. If it was up to me, he would either go into the military or go out on the street. I have had it!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

took my neighbor out in 1 to 3's today . an hour later he was turning green. this is the 2nd time so i told him he would have to stick to shore fishing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

_This thread is so good its therapeutic just reading it!_ 

I have to agree Tom, that pic with the cottage cheese running down off your chin must be included into your sig.! It was like so amazingly amazing that I am just, like, so amazed! :Banane45: :Banane26:

I busted out laughing when I saw it.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohiofisherman43015 - I love your cartoon that's great, I have a friend that has the box of rocks theory, I think a paint gun would send a message.

I like all the things that irk you all, some more.

People who don't no witch word two use in there typing.
.....................know which.......to.............thier

People that use the left door when entering or exiting, that's my right door to go through and when I open my right door, they squeeze through first.

Slow drivers in the left lane, of course, they flip you off because you flash your lights at them to pass. It must be my fault.

No boat courtesy of coming between your boat and the bank when you are only 30 - 40 feet from the bank fishing toward the bank, whack'em with your lure or paint gun.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Clothing with an SPF rating. What is up with that?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> You, I, and Mushi got it.


People who over estimate their brilliance.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> People who over estimate their brilliance.


I'm a total dumbass....Mushi can tell you a story about what happened on Good Friday that would could confirm that.

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public." H.L. Mencken


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

Bubble packaging and anything that says "resealable packaging". I have been known to take these items to the garage for proper opening. The wife wont let me open boxes of food anymore.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Header said:


> Ohiofisherman43015 -
> No boat courtesy of coming between your boat and the bank when you are only 30 - 40 feet from the bank fishing toward the bank, whack'em with your lure or paint gun.



I thought all bass fishermen were permitted to do that??????


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The weatherman constantly interupting tv shows for updates on thunderstorms.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Store clerks who cannot count change back to you. 

Wait staff who give you your bill well before your done eating. 

My neighbors cats who are let to roam free, then shat in my yard.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I've always wondered: Is it called a courtesy dock because it is there as a courtesy to the boaters, or is it called a coutesy dock because, if you use it, you are being courteous in using it and not blocking up a ramp while you go get your tow vehicle?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

People who drive SUVs and trucks, without needing them. I know you guys are pulling trailers, but cruise any suburban parking lot and see how many SUVs there are with no balls, so to speak. I know people have the right to drive what they want, bla bla bla, but it's just rude and dangerous to rob other drivers of their view of the road.

OTOH there are also the bumper nuts. I'm glad I'm not a parent who has to explain those to little kids.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

FOSR said:


> People who drive SUVs and trucks, without needing them. I know you guys are pulling trailers, but cruise any suburban parking lot and see how many SUVs there are with no balls, so to speak. I know people have the right to drive what they want, bla bla bla, but it's just rude and dangerous to rob other drivers of their view of the road.


Lots of that in my neighorhood. They need all three rows of the giant SUV to cart their hoard of brats to school or the mall.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FOSR said:


> cruise any suburban parking lot and see how many SUVs there are with no balls, so to speak.


Good one!



FOSR said:


> OTOH there are also the bumper nuts. I'm glad I'm not a parent who has to explain those to little kids.


I once saw someone who drove an immaculate Hummer which probably never saw a mud puddle who had a bumper sticker which protested against a proposed gas pipeline of Ashland Oil..... 5 mpg and you're protesting against an oil company????


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

-yoyo drivers (the guy who passes you 15 times on the fourlane)
-seeing half of my paycheck go to taxes and other deductions
-chicks who wear the gigantic, bug-eyed sunglasses
-lazy coworkers who could work but decide to go on disability
-anything made in China or Tawain
-no turn signal using fools
-political ads bashing the opponent
-5 houses back one driveway and no numbers or names displayed anywhere
-dogs that spend their life chained up to a tree or doghouse
-green words underlined in a post
-the Bengals

and

-the Bengals


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

When leaving a major function basketball, football, movie, and there are 3 to 4 sets of double doors and 400 to 4000 people try to leave through 1 or 2 doors. I personally dont mind opening a door for myself or wife no need to stand in line behind hundreds to file through in a single line. Come on people were not in elementary school anymore it doesnt have to be single file for the rest of your life.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Alot of good ones here.

People that cut across a parking lot side ways just because there are no curbs. Forget the lines. Almost got a new truck a few times because they never look to see if someone is doing it right.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Stuff I don't like:
- Their, there, and they're. (You're and your, for that matter too).
- Snooze buttons and their users. Let me sleep all the way until I HAVE to be up, not every 8 minutes before then, woman. 
- Bono.
- Door to door sales. I don't believe a word you are saying. 
- Apostrophes everywhere except where they belong. 
- Reality TV. 
- Michigan. I can't wait to never live there again.
- 2nd jobs and no days off.
- Twizzlers.
- George Lucas.
- Yard work.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

1 watching people who don't work get a raise when I put in for one 

2 brussel sprouts

3 Racist bumper stickers against the prez. He won, and he's a black guy! Get over it!

4 Confederate flags on trucks. We live in OHIO! Drive that down copley rd in Akron, I dare ya!

5 People who cannot coexist with those of another religion. Were you there?

6 When a bass breaks my 15 lb test braided line. This should not be possible.

7 Time Warner cable

8 When my lady tries to talk me out of buying the most expensive crossbow I can find.... when Im in the store... holding it.... in line!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Still paying damn near the full amount to your daycare center after you kid's absent due to sickness for 2 days in a row.Gave me $2 off the full amount for the week due to him being out.Cmon people


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

when people talking sports refer to their team as "us" or "we"

My favorite when tailgating at the Browns (dont wanna hear it steelers fans I love the Browns no matter what. Steel city is nice though) "man we are so gonna win today!"

oh really you are playing for a pro sports team?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Malcontents - whiney complainers


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Warm beer.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

RAP!!! that the neighbor kids play at 1:00 in the morning because they haver the summer off. Some people work for their things let me sleep!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

alan farver said:


> as a truck driver i would have to say people who pull out in front of you only to drive 20 feet and turn in front of you


Ironically mine is having to slam on the brakes when truck drivers going 56 mph, pull out in front of me who is doing 70 mph, so they can pass the other truck doing 55.5 mph.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Being in trouble with the boss at home for no good reason. If I messed up, I will accept it, own it and apologize for it. Vague claims of "you don't understand" are not something I can work with it.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

junkyardbass said:


> I've always wondered: Is it called a courtesy dock because it is there as a courtesy to the boaters, or is it called a coutesy dock because, if you use it, you are being courteous in using it and not blocking up a ramp while you go get your tow vehicle?


I thought they were for folding chairs, coolers, minnow buckets and poles off all sides of it.  Not sure why they put cleats on them???


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Lite Beer.

Beer with lemon or lime (real fruit or flavoring) added. If it was good beer, you wouldn't have to flavor it. If you sip it like a wus, then maybe you need a sippy cup with a lid instead of a piece of fruit to block the flies.

Large sheephead that don't identify themselves with a few good head bobs.

Half the world that expects something for nothing.

The press that can't report a simple fact without spin.

Failure to pass left and then keep right.

Meaningless dribble like this!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a new phone book was delivered to my front door today....cant remember the last time i actually used one. the internet has made phone books obsolete, they should stop wasting resources making them.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> a new phone book was delivered to my front door today....cant remember the last time i actually used one. the internet has made phone books obsolete, they should stop wasting resources making
> them.


i actually use a phonebook every time i re-line a reel hahahaha. the phonebook holds the line in place with tension saw it in a video. i should invest in a rig of some sort for re-lining my reels


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

people that ask 'what time does the band go on'

or 

'why can't the concert be on a weekend' 

or 

I cant fish....my wife said. !#

Buckeye fans!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Cell phones .....period!

I know you all have them and use them but now you have to because all the phone booths are gone. Some of us dont talk 24/7 and usually would choose not to if we have the choice. Now even kids all think they need them.

Another thing is people who park at the curb in front of their house when their driveway is empty , especially on narrow streets causing you to have to swerve around them to get by......it should be illegal !


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

People in the 12 items or less checkout line with more then 12 items. I just wanna slap em!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Junk mail! It's legal littering. I pick it up 6 days a week and toss in the trash. Can't we assign a few green types to save the world by reducing junk mail? Make the junk mail advertisers buy carbon credits or something.

Lawn care, house painting, and political slingers that get thrown towards my mailbox but miss and are litter on my lawn. Same stuff from nieghbors yard that blows onto my lawn. You throw trash on ground, you get ticket. You get a permit to distribute this junk and it's a license to litter.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

OhioJMJ- anything that has a postage paid self addressed envelope... tape it to a brick and mail it back to the company. You'll get taken off of their mailing list when they have to pay for it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Treehog said:


> OhioJMJ- anything that has a postage paid self addressed envelope... tape it to a brick and mail it back to the company. You'll get taken off of their mailing list when they have to pay for it.


That's a good one,haveta remember it for possible future use.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Your on the highway and for 1 mile signs say right lane ending merge left and some body drives all the way to the end and tries to cut in


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Friends that say, I want to go fishing, when are you going to take me fishing? but every time I invite them to go fishing they cant go because they have a family reunion or thier wife has something for them to do or they cant come up with $25 bucks to help out with gas! I guess they really dont want to go fishing that bad. Or when we have plans to go camping with family members for 2 months and when the day comes they have to work that saturday and cant go now. Thanks alot!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

1. People that collect free food, free medical, yet complain about how much they get........hey Ahole.....I WORK and can't afford coverage. you are welcome for yours.

2. Public restrooms that require you grab a handle to leave the restroom. It's bad enough that while you wash yours hands others will shake their thing and wipe their butt then walk by you giving you a weird look, but now you have to grab the handle they just did to leave the room. Once upon a time you could grab an extra paper towel and use it to grab the handle, but it's unusual to find places with paper towels any more.

3. When a friend talks to you online only and tells you he wants to fish, so you tell them you will go any time they are free to give you a call. Talk to them the next day and ask if they got out only to hear them tell you they didn't have anyone to go so they stayed home. Either be a friend or don't talk to me


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Political e-mails from friends that think our country was fine until 2 years ago, have you been living under a rock the last 15 years?...Grow up already and stop sending all the BS. If you really believe in what your sending me you all fried way too many brain cells in your younger years.

Perch fishermen that insist they can only catch perch on emerald shiners.

Customers that spread their arms out 40" when telling me the size of the bass they missed or the ones that spread their arms out 24" to describe the big bluegills that caught.

........................Mark


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Good looking women that get mad at you when you catch them farting or picking their nose.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Good looking women that get mad at you when you catch them farting or picking their nose.


That's a good one.Catch many good lookin' women doing those things?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

fireline said:


> Your on the highway and for 1 mile signs say right lane ending merge left and some body drives all the way to the end and tries to cut in


Hey Fireline, You know I used to think of that until over the 4th, when I got in line with the others when I seen the flashing arrows. Then I started thinking it's your choice where you go in at if you merge a mile away and wait or go to where you have to a couple 100yds back. If everyone would merge up farther then the line would not be as long. It's not like at the amusment parks and the ride lines, I'd be upset if you cut. I loved it when the truckers would run blocks three lanes wide and some one would still go in the around on in the grass.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Header said:


> Hey Fireline, You know I used to think of that until over the 4th, when I got in line with the others when I seen the flashing arrows. Then I started thinking it's your choice where you go in at if you merge a mile away and wait or go to where you have to a couple 100yds back. If everyone would merge up farther then the line would not be as long. It's not like at the amusment parks and the ride lines, I'd be upset if you cut. I loved it when the truckers would run blocks three lanes wide and some one would still go in the around on in the grass.


That's how most people justify 'cutting in line' in those situations. The more people that have to merge, the slower the overall traffic flow is, it regardless of how long the line is. 

As fireline stated, it irks me too. Basically what the people that fly by everyone else and cut in at the last second are saying, is that their time is more important than everyone else's, and they don't need to wait like the rest of us. Sure, I'd love to pass all the cars and cut everyone off, but the guilt of civil duty keeps me in line. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> That's a good one.Catch many good lookin' women doing those things?


Ya! I used to go down a crooked old road that had a lot of sharp L turns in it. Some rich folks started living on this backroad and lots of good looking fancy ladies were driving their fancy cars on it. Most of the time you are the only car around and one can feel safe digging in ones nose without being caught, unless a smartass hillbilly like myself is looking for such things. You wouldn't believe how many times I busted out women with there finger buried to the second knuckle, diggin for green gold. While passing them I would hold my arm out the window and point at them and start laughing. Most of the time they would flip me off with the same finger they just pulled out of their nose! Priceless, absolutely priceless!


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Washington DC Both Party's


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

(1) People who scoff at the thought of taking a steelhead home are the same people who will gut a hen for its eggs and leave its carcass on the banks to rot.

(2) You are the only one fishing on a large pier. The lake is yours. Someone comes along and asks if you have room to let them in to fish.

(3) People who never tire of debating the merits of catch and release vs. keeping the fish. Without having some measure of the true population, it is impossible to know what the merits of those two questions are. In short, it is an academic exercise. Even with the PhDs and others who study these topics for a living, nobody knows the answer. 

(4) People who go fishing and complain all day. RiverDoc


----------



## My Girl Robot (Apr 22, 2004)

You've all seen these people. Morning, noon or night, I call them the " inconsiderate scratch off zombies".

Heres the scenario, you stop at your local gas station, morning rush for a cup 'o joe and a pack of squares. The guy in line in front of you pulls twenty scratch off tickets from his overalls. Naturally, he can't separate the winners from the losers, so the clerk has to go to some other machine and individually scan these things to find out this idiot won two bucks. He then peruses the scratch off display with child like eyes to pick his next batch of "winners",

By now the line is to the back of the store, and my thirty second stop has become a fifteen minute ordeal as to me wondering how I'll keep from getting the chair after the killing spree. After dropping another forty to fifty bucks of his seven year old's college savings, he finds a perch in the store and the silver dust starts to fly. This Shakespearian tragedy sadly repeats itself every half hour or so, depending upon his carpal tunnel condition.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

My Girl Robot said:


> You've all seen these people. Morning, noon or night, I call them the " inconsiderate scratch off zombies".
> 
> Heres the scenario, you stop at your local gas station, morning rush for a cup 'o joe and a pack of squares. The guy in line in front of you pulls twenty scratch off tickets from his overalls. Naturally, he can't separate the winners from the losers, so the clerk has to go to some other machine and individually scan these things to find out this idiot won two bucks. He then peruses the scratch off display with child like eyes to pick his next batch of "winners",
> 
> By now the line is to the back of the store, and my thirty second stop has become a fifteen minute ordeal as to me wondering how I'll keep from getting the chair after the killing spree. After dropping another forty to fifty bucks of his seven year old's college savings, he finds a perch in the store and the silver dust starts to fly. This Shakespearian tragedy sadly repeats itself every half hour or so, depending upon his carpal tunnel condition.


Well stated,I used to work part time in a grocery store/gas station for my uncle & that exact scenario played out everytime I worked.It was always the same pathetic dude.He felt that he was the most important customer in the store whenever he was there.I asked him to step aside & let me clear the line out then I'd be back with him.He would literally stay at the store for over an hour playing those stupid ass things.If I didn't do that the store probably woulda lost some customers.Everytime I asked him that he would get upset & look at me like I'd just shot the pope.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

The woman in the blue Honda that mistook the bright red truck next to her for an open lane on 71 this morning. Never looked once over her shoulder, and probably has her mirrors set so that she sees nothing but the side of her car. Thanks to the Flatbed driver next to me for being alert and swerving with me. 

Also, coming into work to find dozen chairs between my door and desk. Guess I'll be working in someone else's office today. 

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well stated,I used to work part time in a grocery store/gas station for my uncle & that exact scenario played out everytime I worked.It was always the same pathetic dude.He felt that he was the most important customer in the store whenever he was there.I asked him to step aside & let me clear the line out then I'd be back with him.He would literally stay at the store for over an hour playing those stupid ass things.If I didn't do that the store probably woulda lost some customers.Everytime I asked him that he would get upset & look at me like I'd just shot the pope.


I see these simple minded goofballs all the time at our local stores. Makes me want to shake them till the snot flies! No! No! A good tazing would be more appropriate! That way you don't have to worry about touching them and possibly catching a dose of The Dumb Ass!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

You're in the drive thru lane at McDs or wherever and just about to place your order when you get that stupid pre-recorded message asking if you'd like to try some stupid combo that you would never order. Then you forget what you wanted in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Rich very SUCCESSFUL PEOPLE with absolutely NO COMMON SENSE!!!

How the hell do they maintain that life of theirs?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> Cell phones .....period!
> 
> I know you all have them and use them but now you have to because all the phone booths are gone. Some of us dont talk 24/7 and usually would choose not to if we have the choice. Now even kids all think they need them.
> 
> Another thing is people who park at the curb in front of their house when their driveway is empty , especially on narrow streets causing you to have to swerve around them to get by......it should be illegal !


There is a ton of great stuff on here--a good stand-up comic could develop several sets out of this stuff....some of it I don't agree with.

I absolutely share your sentiments on cell phones. I have a prepay that I keep for emergencies, hooking up on a fishing trip, meeting, etc. I probably use it 30--40 days out of the year, and only sparingly then. I'm with my brother fishing a few weeks ago, and he must have pulled out his blackberry 30 times for all of the constant and "necessary" updates from all of his kids, wife, work, etc. Don't you go fishing to get away from all of that?

Funny thing is how similar our avatars are.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

The Zodiac said:


> I couldn't agree more dude. In fact, cheese is a bane of my existence. I hate cheese with a passion.


A friend of mine and his dad used to eat Limburger cheese and onion sandwiches for breakfast at deer camp. The very idea of eating such nasty smelling stuff in the morning always made me want to vomit, so I would avoided that jar like it was a land mine. One morning I got up with a terrible hangover and watched in horror as they ate that poop and onion sandwich before daylight. Light headed and ready to hurl chunks at any second I managed to make it to my treestand. It was still dark so I decided to give my nose a good pickin before sunrise. As I proceeded I was shocked to find that somehow I had gotten some of that Limburger on my finger! I spent the next 6 hours sick as a dog, 20ft. up tree, and feeling like my face was covered with hog feces.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> political slingers that get thrown towards my mailbox but miss and are litter on my lawn


We ain't seen nothing yet, that Supreme Court decision opened the gates for campaign funding so there will be tons of that stuff. And, roadside signs - these days they're made of plastic that won't rot, on metal frames. When they're not cleaned up, what will happen when the mowers find those frames?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Rules not being applied to everyone equally.Life's not fair but the same set of rules should apply to us all equally.Nobody deserves special treatment.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Amen on the cell phones!!! I took my boat to Norris to pre-fish stripers before my buddy got there. I worked hard for a couple days trying to find fish, what was working etc & put him on fish almost immediately. Gave him the first hook up, a nice big striper, then hes fumbling around with his phone texting while I'm rebaiting and setting lines & the darn boat is making "S" turns 'cuz he not paying attention.......told him that the next day if I saw the damn thing it was going overboard......


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

the saying......''it is what it is''....drives me nuts!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

people who dont like cheese whats wrong with these guys. mmmmmm cheese


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Double J said:


> the saying......''it is what it is''....drives me nuts!


Add, "think outside the box", "at the end of the day", and the pro athlete who says "you know" fifty times during an interview!
(NO, I don't know! Tell me.)


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Rules not being applied to everyone equally.Life's not fair but the same set of rules should apply to us all equally.Nobody deserves special treatment.


so lets say two guys are charged with rape...one was charged because the girl was under the age of 17 and he is 20 and lets say the other guy raped a 5 year old...get real spfldbassguy it will never happen and should'nt...everybody will have there double standards and usually for a good reason


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> so lets say two guys are charged with rape...one was charged because the girl was under the age of 17 and he is 20 and lets say the other guy raped a 5 year old...get real spfldbassguy it will never happen and should'nt...everybody will have there double standards and usually for a good reason


You're analogy is incorrect because you are talking about two different crimes. Your first scenario is _statutory rape_, having sex with a consenting minor aged 13--16: a Romeo and Juliet scenario. The second falls under _rape_ because the age is under 13.

Now, if you were talking about treating the first crime differently if one perpetrator was 18 and the other was 40, then I see your point.

I believe the OP was referring to a scenario where two people are charged with the same crime, but one gets a lesser sentence due to privilege: money, celebrity, connections, etc.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> so lets say two guys are charged with rape...one was charged because the girl was under the age of 17 and he is 20 and lets say the other guy raped a 5 year old...get real spfldbassguy it will never happen and should'nt...everybody will have there double standards and usually for a good reason


Look, rape is rape. It doesn't matter if it's done against a 5 year old or a 16 year old,it's still rape. For that matter it doesn't matter if the victim is 65 years old,it's still rape in any normal persons book. So you get real Fishin216.I don't care who it is,if you're charged with rape you outta go to jail for a very long time. There should never be a double standard applied when it comes to rape.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> I believe the OP was referring to a scenario where two people are charged with the same crime, but one gets a lesser sentence due to privilege: money, celebrity, connections, etc.


Thank you streamstalker,that's exactly what I was refering to when I posted what I did.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If both parties involved are over the age of 18 then it's only rape if one of the two says no and the other person continues/completes the act. If you're over the age of 18 and you're dumb enough to date/hookup with a person under the age of 18 then you're a moron. In todays soceity it's just unwise to do so. This isn't 30 ,40,50 years ago when it didn't seemed to be frowned upon as much as it is nowadays.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> A friend of mine and his dad used to eat Limburger cheese and onion sandwiches for breakfast at deer camp. The very idea of eating such nasty smelling stuff in the morning always made me want to vomit, so I would avoided that jar like it was a land mine. One morning I got up with a terrible hangover and watched in horror as they ate that poop and onion sandwich before daylight. Light headed and ready to hurl chunks at any second I managed to make it to my treestand. It was still dark so I decided to give my nose a good pickin before sunrise. As I proceeded I was shocked to find that somehow I had gotten some of that Limburger on my finger! I spent the next 6 hours sick as a dog, 20ft. up tree, and feeling like my face was covered with hog feces.


is that a KY deer hunters ritual.lol.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> is that a KY deer hunters ritual.lol.


Yes! I have more good booger stories, but I'll save them for other treads.


----------

